# Tool Rests for Tail Stock Steady



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 19, 2020)

Here is an offer for the current owners of my Tail Stock Steady. There are about 6 of you here on WB. 
Below are several tool rests I made to use when removing tenons with my Tail Stock Steady. The 3 on the left have 1/2" x 6" rest bars and were offset turned. Two are curved, and one is straight. All have been used and will allow the tool rest the clear the bottom wheel

The one on the right has a 3/8" x 3 1/4" reversed curve. They are all offset which gives you a long reach. I'm going to make up a few of these with a 4 1/2" straight or curved bar. The new tool rests will go for the cost of steel and small flat rate postage. The curve will be pretty close to the second from the left in the top picture. 

Two people have already agreed to getting one, but haven't given me the height of their current tool rest. Matching the post OD and height is critical and needed........... 

My goal with this post is to let the people who have a Tail Stock Steady know that a better option is available for aiding in tenon removals. I probably won't have any ready until the end of March. It's something I've always known, but never considered there are way different tool rests on the market that will make using the TSS difficult. With this tool rest, it isn't difficult at all, and will allow more attactive bottoms. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)









 

Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 20, 2020)

Garry, I hope you don't mind me using your picture. It has prompted me to make the above offer. In order to use the TSS properly, you need a rest that will fit comfortably between the wheels, yet will allow the tool to be centered on the nub or tenon, whatever your preference is. You can even make a recess better looking if you choose.

The wheel position in the above picture is how you use the TSS. In the picture below, I don't know how you got a tool near the tenon, much less removed it. 

What is the bowl up against that looks like something is off center. 








................ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

My issue is the post diameter. Laguna says the tool rest uses a 25mm post. Some 25mm fit fine, some fall through despite how tight I tighten the banjo. A 1" post wont fit regardless of how loose the banjo is. But Yea, I'll take one with a 25mm post.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 20, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> My issue is the post diameter. Laguna says the tool rest uses a 25mm post. Some 25mm fit fine, some fall through despite how tight I tighten the banjo. A 1" post wont fit regardless of how loose the banjo is. But Yea, *I'll take one with a 25mm post*.



Kevin, thanks for the post OD , but, what is the height of the tool rest you need???????............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Kevin, thanks for the post OD , but, what is the height of the tool rest you need???????............. Jerry (in Tucson)


I am thinking 6" at least as it has a 12 1/2" nominal swing diameter. I'll measure my current rest when I get home and let ya know for sure.


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 20, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> and will allow more attactive bottoms. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)
> Jerry (in Tucson)


All that good information above and this is all I see...one more cup of coffee should help

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> All that good information above and this is all I see...one more cup of coffee should help


One more cup of coffee is never a bad thing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 20, 2020)

@Nubsnstubs , Jerry, don’t mind at all!!! As to how, very carefully but I did! I failed to get you my height, will do that this evening. Looking forward to having the new rest and much easier access!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Feb 20, 2020)

I’m good. Thanks for the offer—Not having any problems with tenon removal.


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 20, 2020)

Just measured and it's a 4" long post, 5 1/4" from the top of the tool rest to the bottom of the post.


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 20, 2020)

Jerry, a 4 inch post will work for me, make it longer if easier for you. Thanks


----------



## trc65 (Feb 20, 2020)

Good here too, Jerry, though I do appreciate your offer.


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm good. I have quite an assortment of them. Thank you though.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 20, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> Just measured and it's a 4" long post, 5 1/4" from the top of the tool rest to the bottom of the post.


 Thanks Kevin. Since I'm going to make a tool rest with a 3/8" diameter bare, your post will be 4 7/8" long. Your measurement is what I'm looking for.




Gdurfey said:


> Jerry, a 4 inch post will work for me, make it longer if easier for you. Thanks



Thanks, Garry. If you measured like Kevin did, and from top to bottom of your rest is 4 3/8", I'll go ahead and make yours at that height.


Wildthings said:


> All that good information above and this is all I see...one more cup of coffee should help


Barry, I tossed that in just to see if we had any perverts here. I also say, "An attractive bottom always makes the rest look better."........ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 20, 2020)

Marck, Tim and David. Thanks, sometime in the future if you decide you should have one, this offer will still apply. .............. Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 20, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Barry, I tossed that in just to see if we had any perverts here. ....... Jerry (in Tucson)


IT WORKED

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 22, 2020)

Jerry, my apologies for being dense this last week. Total tool rest height is 6.5 inches. Duh, will learn to think one of these years.


----------



## Mlyle (Feb 26, 2020)

@TXMoon 
Let us know how the 25mm fits....I also have a Laguna 18/36
and it is always an adventure when fitting a new tool rest
into a laguna lathe....some i use a screwdriver to pry apart
the banjo. not a real big deal.....but a nuisance....

Mlyle


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 26, 2020)

Mlyle said:


> @TXMoon
> Let us know how the 25mm fits....I also have a Laguna 18/36 and it is always an adventure when fitting a new tool rest into a laguna lathe....some i use a screwdriver to pry apart the banjo. not a real big deal.....but a nuisance....Mlyle



I agree, that's what I am finding too and I broke mine in the process and they sent me another one. I also bought some sim stock for when the 25mm is too small. Working in engineering myself, that really irritates me the tolerances are not tighter or uniform than that.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 26, 2020)

TXMoon said:


> I agree, that's what I am finding too and I broke mine in the process and they sent me another one. I also bought some sim stock for when the 25mm is too small. Working in engineering myself, that really irritates me the tolerances are not tighter or uniform than that.


Last week I made up two posts, one for you and the other for Gdurfey. Getting the 25 mm, .984" was a big problem. It took wasting 3 pieces to finally get it. When I was turning it, the cut was really weird. It left gouges that I've never experienced before. It also started chattering about 3/4" from the start, and did it for about 1" and then clean gouges. Other people who have less experience than me uses the lathe and mill at times. I think I'm the only one who does any calibrating of either piece of equipment mentioned. Your post has now been milled and am waiting on time to get over to the welding shop and get it done.
Gdurfey's on the other hand, was done also last week, but when I got home that day, I saw his post(pun?) about his measuring abilities. Well, at least I'll have a smaller one for someone who might need one.
Yesterday, I had time to kill, so back on the mill and made up another 2 of them and will only cut his post after it's assembled to verify I do it right. Garry, tell me again, what is the total height of your tool rest? Lay your measuring device under the tool rest alongside the post. That will give you a better idea of the length......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1


----------

